

Show HN: Pinned tweets (an idea) - latitude
http://swapped.cc/blog/pinned-tweets

======
BSeward
These launched with Twitter's redesign last year.
<http://socialmediab2b.com/2011/12/b2b-twitter-brand-pages/>

The "Promoted Tweet" pinned on top of brand pages is auto-expanded, so
realistically most companies will probably be using it to showcase a video or
graphic rather than trying to engage in 140. Oh well.

~~~
latitude
Well, no, these are different. They are pinned to the poster's page, not mine.

I am suggesting to let Dell throw a tweet at the top of _my feed_ when I next
refresh it (and then let it fall down as usual), but unlike existing promoted
tweets do it only if I follow Dell.

------
skbohra123
I talked about something similar, some time back.
[http://www.geekybuddha.org/blog/2011/07/16/sticky-tweets-
mak...](http://www.geekybuddha.org/blog/2011/07/16/sticky-tweets-making-more-
sense-of-twitter-profile-feature-request-to-twitter/)

Good to see someone thinking in that direction.

~~~
latitude
Similar, but different. Your idea appears to be in the works -
<https://twitter.com/#!/joeweston/status/201999848378089472>

~~~
skbohra123
Awesome! Glad that I was thinking in the same direction. Now twitter, please
hire me!

~~~
latitude
It's probably less awesome that you envisioned it :)

Twitter seems to be oddly focused on offering ad options only to larger
players, be it companies or celebrities. I think they are completely missing
the point of a metric ton of average Joes wanting to stand out on Twitter too,
and there is a way to do it without making things (too) obnoxious.

------
huhtenberg
Nice idea, I can certainly see myself using this.

I would let followers disable/ignore pinning by specific posters, and
notifying latter on how many ignore their pins. It's a gentler form of a
negative feedback. Unfollowing seems to be a bit too drastic.

~~~
latitude
That's a sensible suggestion.

